# Powder Valley Poodles



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my, sorry, but I do not agree with her breeding practices at all! Holy mackerel. Mutts of every sort, no health testing? Yikes, what a hot mess. No offense to you, your Meeko is a cutie, but going forward I would not support a "breeder" like that in a million years.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Hmmmmm not sure how recently practices may have changed, but she does health testing on her pups, and Meeko is all Poodle, no Mutt, with the best personality...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

https://powdervalleypoodles.com/frequently-asked-questions/ Is this the same breeder? 
I'm not questioning that Meeko is purebred, but this breeder has tons of mixes as well.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes, that's the one. She does do a lot of mixes, unfortunately that's the "trendy" dog in Colorado currently - any poodle mix.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Meekospeeps, since you got a poodle and not a mix, clearly you have recognized the positive attributes of the breed. The Powder Valley folks certainly seem to have their roots in poodles but they certainly have strayed out into new directions. I do wish you all the best for a long happy healthy and loving relationship with Meeko.

That said, succumbing to the idea that poodle mixes are the trend and going down that rabbit hole seems rather unfortunate. It is really a disservice much more often than not to both parent breeds when breeders/greeders promote mixes even when they are doing health testing and the like. The only way going forward to discourage them is to cut off their market. The same applies to mills/auctions and retail puppy sales as well as to supporting backyard breeding, not just for poodles but for all breeds.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Meekospeeps said:


> Yes, that's the one. She does do a lot of mixes, unfortunately that's the "trendy" dog in Colorado currently - any poodle mix.


I don't think it's just a CO problem, it is everywhere. By not supporting breeders who mix our beloved poodles with other breeds, we can help. People who allow these mutt breedings are not looking to improve their lines. People are willing to pay big bucks for "designer" mutts and there are breeders out there who will take advantage of that. I could never support a breeder who practices these things, even if they do have litters of purebred poodles sometimes.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

I hear where you're coming from, I really do, but I did not make this thread to be told how much mixing breeds sucks. I am only trying to find poodles in my area to meet, so please lay off with the negativity. Also not saying she's the best breeder in the world, only that that's the closest one I could find to my home, since I don't like the idea of making a baby of any species travel huge distances. Especially in a forum that welcomes people who have Doodles of many kinds, I would never have expected this much hate spew for something completely unrelated to how good or bad a breeder's practices are.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

If you are looking for poodle play dates, you are probably in a good position with your work to find some other people who have poodles that Meeko would love to play with! 

I think the reason that some PF members here feel the need to speak up when certain breeders are mentioned by name is that when the general public does a Google search for "xyz poodle breeder" (insert any kennel name) then these threads pop up and people can see that maybe they don't want to support someone who isn't making a positive influence on the poodle breed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and if you mention breeder names, people are going to google them and possibly give an opinion or two. This is not hate, and it's not a personal attack. I come from a rescue background and all of my previous dogs before my spoos were from shelters. I have fostered dozens of dogs. I know how bad the overpopulation problem is, at least here in CA. My personal philosophy is that one should only support show breeders or adopt a dog from a shelter or rescue. I don't believe in breeding dogs for money.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

meekospeeps I think there are a few PF folks in your general neck of the woods. I don't know Colorado all that well, but I do know that VikingQueen is in CO.

As to the other stuff regarding breeding I agree with chincillafuzzy and zooeysmom that when names get mentioned and there is a likelihood of search engines leading people to this or other threads with breeder names mentioned people will offer opinions even if the original purpose was to talk about something else.

Now let's hope you find some nice people and dogs for Meeko to play with.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't feel personally attacked, and I don't care if people have opinions about things. But this is not the place to be telling me that breeders who breed mixes suck. I'm not arguing with that point one way or the other. I am merely looking for Poodle friends near me. That's it. Regardless of my job and what other methods are available to meet Poodle people. I thought this was a place to utilize too. That's all I am trying to accomplish with this post.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> meekospeeps I think there are a few PF folks in your general neck of the woods. I don't know Colorado all that well, but I do know that VikingQueen is in CO.
> 
> As to the other stuff regarding breeding I agree with chincillafuzzy and zooeysmom that when names get mentioned and there is a likelihood of search engines leading people to this or other threads with breeder names mentioned people will offer opinions even if the original purpose was to talk about something else.
> 
> Now let's hope you find some nice people and dogs for Meeko to play with.


Thank you Lily Cd Re for your well wishes, I appreciate it!


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey Meeko! You sure are one cute l'il fellah! Hope you'll be posting more pictures. The world needs more poodle and you got the chops!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Meekospeeps, the Columbine State Poodle Club is based in Denver. They have a Facebook page and web site (columbinestatepoodleclub.com). You would be able to find poodle owners who live near you through them - and they are likely to be really nice, knowledgeable folks.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Johanna said:


> Meekospeeps, the Columbine State Poodle Club is based in Denver. They have a Facebook page and web site (columbinestatepoodleclub.com). You would be able to find poodle owners who live near you through them - and they are likely to be really nice, knowledgeable folks.


Thanks Johanna! I tried contacting them a few months ago, but no one ever got back to me. I'll try again though!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Meekospeeps 
Welcome, and there is nothing like a poodle. Got 3 toys and adore them, they light up your life 24/7. I got some from great breeders and some I think from no the best breeders, I am sure, but they all have turned out to be wonderful dogs. 

I do not approve of mixing breeds, but it has been going on for some time, and as long as people will pay it will continue. When I started getting poodles I did not know the anything about designer dogs, etc. breeders. Now that I know I would not support them either, but in the beginning you do not know.

Enjoy that fur baby and keep looking for a play mate. I have 3 poodles down the street, but I do not let me dogs outside only to potty so they are not into outside play dates, and just play inside.

They would rather go for a car ride, (they go nuts when I get dressed in the morning) so I am not concerned about play dates, and when they do have them, my friend brings her 3 to my house along with other friends with just one and if they pay it is inside. they all get along


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have an IDEA!!!! There is an community type website that is in most states called 'NEXT DOOR' it is all your neighbors in YOUR neighborhood... look it up and see if perhaps there is a Next Door in your zip code because there is a 'Next Door' in Colorado! It is a place where you get to know whats going on in your neighborhood and you can ask your neighbors if they would like to have a doggy playdate..... I see it asked all the time in my Next Door site here in San Diego!


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I have an IDEA!!!! There is an community type website that is in most states called 'NEXT DOOR' it is all your neighbors in YOUR neighborhood... look it up and see if perhaps there is a Next Door in your zip code because there is a 'Next Door' in Colorado! It is a place where you get to know whats going on in your neighborhood and you can ask your neighbors if they would like to have a doggy playdate..... I see it asked all the time in my Next Door site here in San Diego!


That is a wonderful idea, thank you for the advise!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to you and your poodle! Please join in and post questions you may have. I suspect you will not get much support from your breeder. I’m sure you can understand why a poodle forum is a hard pass on a breeder that unapologetically mixes and profits from mutts. That said, we want to hear about your fur baby and help in any way.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I don't think it's just a CO problem, it is everywhere. By not supporting breeders who mix our beloved poodles with other breeds, we can help. People who allow these mutt breedings are not looking to improve their lines. People are willing to pay big bucks for "designer" mutts and there are breeders out there who will take advantage of that. I could never support a breeder who practices these things, even if they do have litters of purebred poodles sometimes.




I agree, and people thinking it is the "hot" breed. There are people actually petitioning the AKC because they bought these over-priced GoldenDoodles and assumed they could be shown as they were $2500+ only to be told their is no breed standard and you will never see them in a show ring. A fool and his money are soon parted. If you take a champion poodle and a champion golden and breed them, it's still a mutt.
As an apricot SPOO owner who hears "I love you Doodle" everywhere I go, it sucks. We are outnumbered 100-1.
Whenever people ask me I say " why buy a mutt when you can own a poodle for less" , why breed a dumber dog to a poodle? Why risk the hypo-allergenic coat? When I was a kid these were accidental breedings,considered mutts, and you were lucky if you could give them away.
If people thought about their purchasing decision for 2 seconds, Doodles wouldn't exist but since a friend thought it was cute and bought one, they have to have one too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Mark, you are right! It is a huge problem because oftentimes these mutt puppies are advertised as "purebred" labradoodles, with champion lines. Either the breeders are 100% clueless or running an intentional scam. I feel so bad for all the people sucked in by the false advertising. There is a huge pet classified site in our state and it is sickening to even get on there. I literally hopped on and clicked the dogs section the other day... Four out of the first 5 dog listings were poodle mixes! It made me want to vomit. Poodle mixes are outnumbering all other dogs by an insane amount. If you look at the stud dog part of the classifieds all of the dogs there say that they can be used to make doodles. (Doesn't matter what breed they are!!) My puppy is cream/white and I am still asked every single time if she is a doodle (and she even has shaved FFT!) I have to cut people off and say she is a standard poodle before they even have a chance to ask. When we go to our local Home Depot it is common to see 4-5 other dogs while there. Always several doodles. Ugh.


----------

